# Latest BIOS for a Winfast nf-ck804



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

Hi Guys

I'm finding it very hard to find the correct bios update for my Winfast nf-ck804 mobo. This mobo model number is across the net as Winfast or Foxconn. Si-Sandra tells me it is this:

SiSoftware Sandra

Mainboard
MP Support : 2 Processor(s)
MPS Version : 1.40
Model : NF-CK804
Serial Number : WLKI53202247
System BIOS : 05/11/2005-NF-CK804-6A61FFKBC-00
Chipset : nVidia nForce4 & Ultra MCP

General Information
Manufacturer : Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Version : 6.00 PG
Date of Manufacture : 11 May 2005
Plug & Play Version : 1.00
SMBIOS/DMI Version : 2.20
(EE)PROM Size : 512kB

General Capabilities
Can be Updated/Flashed : Yes
Can be Shadowed : Yes
Is Socketed : Yes
Supports Plug & Play : Yes
Supports ESCD : No
Supports Enhanced Disk Drive : Yes
NEC PC-98 Spec Compatible : No

Power Management Features
Supports APM : Yes
Supports ACPI : Yes
Supports Smart Battery : No

Boot Features
Supports Selective Booting : Yes
Supports CD/DVD Boot : Yes
Supports PCMCIA/CardBus Boot : No
Supports LS-120 Boot : Yes
Supports ZIP Boot : Yes
Supports i2o Boot : No
Supports FireWire/1394 Boot : No

Performance Tips
Notice 224 : SMBIOS/DMI information may be inaccurate.
Tip 207 : A SMBIOS/DMI 2.3 or later compliant BIOS is recommended. Check for a BIOS update.
Tip 212 : BIOS can be shadowed so check whether it is.
Tip 211 : BIOS is flash-able and socketed so it can be upgraded when needed.
Tip 2 : Double-click tip or press Enter while a tip is selected for more information about the tip.


I see my SMBIOS can be updated from 2.2. The closest I've found on the net to be the correct one is this but I daren't flash it in case it's wrong:

http://www.foxconnchannel.com/EN-US...4K8MA-KS&pType=Motherboard&pSeries=Socket 939

Any help greatly appreciated.

Mark


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Hello Mark, is this a boxed rig? Dell, Gateway, etc... If so please give us the make and model. If not, take th side cover off your case and look for a mofel and rev# on the motherboard. It should either be by the PCI slots or the Dimm slots. The CK8-04 is the generic reading that Nforce 4 chipsets give, it's not your motherboard model.

Provide the info requested and I'll find the Bios for you.

Matt


----------



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

Hi Matt

No I've built this pc myself. Right I can see these numbers on the board:

WLK753202247 PC8CK804A05-6LRS-1
02-01000325-502

Any good to you?

Cheers


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

No help there. If you installed it yourself, do you still have the manual, or box?

You could try Everest, and see if it gives any better info than Sandra did. I don't think it will but it's worth a try. 

Download and install Everest Click "Report", "Custom Selection", only choose "Computer" and "Motherboard" save it as a plain text file and add the file to your next post as an attachment.

To add an attachment click "Go Advanced" then click the paperclip and browse to the file.


----------



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

Yeah looks like Everest doesn't recognise my mobo.

I have got the manual somewhere but have just moved and can't find it now! I will have to dig deeper to find this model number you're talking about.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I believe your board model is NF4K8AC. The project name for this board is CK804A05, which is part of the numbers found on your board. See the link below.

http://www.foxconnchannel.com/uploa...05CK804A05-Memory support list-2005.12.14.htm

I will verify this with Foxconn tomorrow. If I'm correct tthe updated Bios can be downloaded from the link below.

*Caution...Do Not Flash To These Bios Until You Hear From Me.*

http://www.foxconnchannel.com/service/downloads.aspx

Matt


----------



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

mattlock138 said:


> I believe your board model is NF4K8AC. The project name for this board is CK804A05, which is part of the numbers found on your board. See the link below.
> 
> http://www.foxconnchannel.com/uploa...05CK804A05-Memory support list-2005.12.14.htm
> 
> ...



Matt you are the kid, cheers!

I shall wait until you confirm.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I spoke with Foxconn today and they were of little help. So I'll need one more bit of info before I can be certain that I have the right board.

I need the Bios string off the 1st post screen when you first turn on the PC. 

If the Winfast splash screen is all you see when your PC is booting then hit the "Tab" key when you turn the system on, and then hit the "Pause/Break" key to halt the post so you can read the Bios string. I've posted a screenie below for illustration purposes.

Click on the thumbnail for a larger image.



Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

Righto Matt I shall do that when I get home from work later.

Thanks again.


----------



## mcornbill (Mar 18, 2002)

Hi Matt

Ok is this the number:

nVIDIA NF4 Series 533W1P12 051105

Cheers
Mark


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Below you'll find the link to your latest Bios update and another link for "How To Flash" instructions.

Your motherboard model is NF4K8AC. There are four different versions of this board but the bios is the same for all of them.

Bios Download

Flash Instructions

Post back with any questions or concerns.

Have a great day.

Matt:wave:


----------

